

Ask HN: CMU or Berkeley – Co-founders and Startup Internships - wildboarcharlie

I was admitted to the School of Computer Science and the Tepper School of Business at Carnegie Mellon, and the Letters and Science department at Berkeley which offers the Computer Science major. Which school would be the better school to look for co-founders (quality classmates), and startup internships (location?)? Here&#x27;s my breakdown right now:<p>Berkeley:
1. San Francisco is the right place to find work at startups
2. Large, diverse student population<p>CMU:
1. A high quality student population (co-founders)
2. A high quality CS education<p>I know this is under the assumption that I&#x27;m competent enough, please leave constructive comments :-)
======
pskittle
im not sure about berkley , but you could take a look at cie at CMU and get a
feel of the entrepreneurial scene. but Pittsburgh has shitty weather

~~~
wildboarcharlie
I agree about the weather. However, after a quick google search... there are
papers that say shitty weather = more productivity. Were you at CMU? Did you
participate in CIE?

~~~
pskittle
that is debatable .Yep , I did go to most of their events . You have a lot of
cool people come in and talk , recruit , mentor. Are you going for undergrad?

~~~
wildboarcharlie
Yes. Asked for advice from a couple of people but can't seem to decide yet...
Good thing I have until April 30th.

~~~
pskittle
cool! I have a friend who is doing her undergrad there , in CS and math. Lemme
know if you have specific questions. Good Luck with the decisions

